# suche gute Grafikkarte für WOW



## Hornswoogle (2. März 2013)

servus

vorab kenne micht mit solcen sachen gr nich aus,deshsalb frag ich hier mal noch
meine jetzige grafikkarte ist leider defekt,deshalb brauch ich drinend eine neue,könnt ihr mir da eine spezielle empfehlen,die zum wow zocken perfekt ist

danke


----------



## Vatenkeist (2. März 2013)

perfekt - damit meinst du wahrscheinlich günstig und performant - ich würde die ATI 6870 empfehlen


----------



## Rabaz (3. März 2013)

Ich würde eine in Rot oder Blau nehmen.


----------



## Firun (3. März 2013)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Ich würde eine in Rot oder Blau nehmen.


Ich würde weniger Trollen und dem User vielleicht helfen.

Allerdings wären etwas mehr Informationen toll  , was willst du Maximal ausgeben? ist eine Marke bevorzugt? was hast du für ein System?

Bis 200&#8364; würde ich z.b. eine Gainward Nvidia GeForce GTX560 TI Phantom empfehlen.


----------



## Ol@f (3. März 2013)

XFX Radeon HD 7870 GHz bei ~200&#8364;.

Dazu gibbet noch Gratis Tomb Raider & Bioshock.


----------



## Wynn (3. März 2013)

also für wow würde schon eine 460er reichen denk ich mal 

Ich verweise mal hier an die techniker von pc games hardware 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/World-of-Warcraft-Mists-of-Pandaria-PC-238645/Tests/WoW-Mists-of-Pandaria-Benchmarks-Test-1026549/

bzw dein name kommt mir so bekannt vor 

jetzt weiss ich auch warum wieder ^^

http://kizunia.blog.de/2013/03/01/hornswoggele-15579808/

nicht wundern das du mit deinem main nicht mehr zocken kannst wenn grafikarte ganz ist ne psychopatin verfolgt dich in wow die im offiziellen wow forum jetzt nen perma bann hat


----------



## Hornswoogle (3. März 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> also für wow würde schon eine 460er reichen denk ich mal
> 
> 
> bzw dein name kommt mir so bekannt vor
> ...







hm weiss zwar nicht wenn du da meinst,,,ich binb es jedenfalls nicht lol ,und hab auch nur einen level 1 char der so heist und das ist mein bankcharr

aber wie gesagt suche eine gute grafikkarte


hier mein system fals wichtig ist

Betriebssystem  Windows 7 Home Premium Home Edition OS Service Pack  - DirectX  4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c) Computername  GERDL-PC Benutzername  Gerdl   *Motherboard:* CPU Typ  2x , 3215 MHz Motherboard Name  Unbekannt Motherboard Chipsatz  Unbekannt Arbeitsspeicher  4096 MB BIOS Typ  Unbekannt   *Anzeige:* Grafikkarte  ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series Grafikkarte  ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series Grafikkarte  ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series


----------



## Dagonzo (3. März 2013)

Wenn es dir nur um WoW geht, sollte eine 560(ti) allemal ausreichend sein. (ca 170 - 180 Euro)
Für die Zukunft wenn man die Karte auch für Spiele nutzen will, die einen höheren Anspruch haben, dann vielleicht eine 660(ti) (ab ca. 200 - 250Euro)
Schnellere bringen es dann nicht wirklich mehr, weil irgendwo dann die CPU limitiert. Allerdings ist mir nicht ganz klar was für einen 2-Kerner du hast. Steht ja kein Modell dabei, sondern nur die Taktrate. Mainboard steht auch nicht da und somit kann man auch keine Rückschlüsse auf die CPU ziehen.


----------



## Hornswoogle (3. März 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wenn es dir nur um WoW geht, sollte eine 560(ti) allemal ausreichend sein. (ca 170 - 180 Euro)
> Für die Zukunft wenn man die Karte auch für Spiele nutzen will, die einen höheren Anspruch haben, dann vielleicht eine 660(ti) (ab ca. 200 - 250Euro)
> Schnellere bringen es dann nicht wirklich mehr, weil irgendwo dann die CPU limitiert. Allerdings ist mir nicht ganz klar was für einen 2-Kerner du hast. Steht ja kein Modell dabei, sondern nur die Taktrate. Mainboard steht auch nicht da und somit kann man auch keine Rückschlüsse auf die CPU ziehen.





hallo

habe mal einen scan gemacht hoffe da kann mann was anfangen .aber der mainboardname wird da nicht aufgelistet keine ahnung wieso



> --------[ EVEREST Home Edition © 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Version                                   		EVEREST v2.20.405/de
> Homepage                                      	http://www.lavalys.com/
> ...


----------



## Dagonzo (3. März 2013)

Hornswoogle schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> habe mal einen scan gemacht hoffe da kann mann was anfangen .aber der mainboardname wird da nicht aufgelistet keine ahnung wieso


Ne nicht wirklich, steht ja genau das selbe drin.
Aber jedes mal wird das auf dem Bildschirm angezeigt wenn man seinen Rechner hochfährt (bevor der Windowsladebildschirm kommt). Ebenso welche CPU man hat. War bei allen meinen Rechnern bisher so in den letzten 20 Jahren


----------



## Lilith Twilight (3. März 2013)

Oder noch einfacher im Start-Menü rechtsklick auf "Computer" und "Eigenschaften" auswählen und dann bei "Prozessor" schauen was dort steht


----------



## Wynn (3. März 2013)

grafikarten gibts beim meinem pc games hardware link die haben grafikarten getetestet in wow 

560ti müsste locker für wow und andere spiele ausreichen


----------



## Ol@f (3. März 2013)

Ne 560 würde ich persönlich nur noch gebraucht kaufen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (3. März 2013)

Du bekommst ne GTX 660 schon ab 180,- ne GTX 560 Ti ab 160,- und die 660er ist deutlich besser. 

ABER:

Die HD 7870 gibts auch schon ab 160,- und die ist nochmal etwas besser als die GTX 660.

Mein Link

wenns günstiger sein soll, dann ne HD 7850. Kein Mensch kauft heute noch eine GTX 560 Ti....


----------



## Hornswoogle (10. März 2013)

Lilith schrieb:


> Oder noch einfacher im Start-Menü rechtsklick auf "Computer" und "Eigenschaften" auswählen und dann bei "Prozessor" schauen was dort steht





hallo

da bin ich wieder ,werd mir nächste woche eine holen

denk mal eine von diesen wird es

HD 7870 oder gtx 660



ach ja hier mein prozesor


----------



## Blut und Donner (10. März 2013)

Joa, mit ner HD 7870 sollte das Teil wieder schnurren wie ein Kätzchen.


----------



## Hornswoogle (16. März 2013)

Blut schrieb:


> Du bekommst ne GTX 660 schon ab 180,- ne GTX 560 Ti ab 160,- und die 660er ist deutlich besser.
> 
> ABER:
> 
> Die HD 7870 gibts auch schon ab 160,- und die ist nochmal etwas besser als die GTX 660.






hallo nochmal

sag mal wo hast du die für 160€ gefunden

die ich gefunden habe kosten alles so um die 200


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. März 2013)

Ja sind wohl wieder etwas aufgeschlagen, hier mal ien Preisvergleich zu einem guten Modell:
Mein Link


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (17. März 2013)

wenn´s paar Euro weniger sein dürfen und hauptsächlich für WoW, dann kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung auch die HD7770 empfehlen
spiel damit mit 100fps und in Ogg je nach Uhrzeit auch 65-80fps

Tante Edith meldet: letzte Nacht noch mal gezockt und hab in Pandarai mit durchschnittlich 130fps gequestet (für mich ein riesiger Unterschied zu meiner alten nVidia GTS450)


----------

